# Strommesswandler IP67 4-20mA



## C7633 (6 April 2021)

Hallo
Ich suche mir einen Wolf
Ich bräuchte Strommesswandler, die man aufklappen und um die Leitung machen kann.
Wenn möglich in IP67 und industrietauglich.
Als Ausgangssignal sollte 4-20mA oder 0-10V rauskommen.

Setzt jemand von Euch sowas schon ein?

Vielen Dank


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 April 2021)

> Als Ausgangssignal sollte 4-20mA oder 0-10V rauskommen.


Was für Strombereiche? 10A, 50A, 100A..... ?


----------



## C7633 (6 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was für Strombereiche? 10A, 50A, 100A..... ?



Ja und das ganze am besten für verschiedene Strombereiche


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 April 2021)

Hier mal ein Beispiel:
IP67 zum umklammern:
Anhang anzeigen janitza-rogowski-spulen-de.pdf


----------



## C7633 (6 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Beispiel:
> IP67 zum umklammern:
> Anhang anzeigen 53744



Danke 
Da bin ich auch schon darauf gestoßen.
Die Auswerteeinheit gibt aber 0-1A raus.
Da bräuchte ich noch einen Umsetzer auf 4-20mA

Die Auswerteeinheit ist IP20, da bräuchte ich noch einen Klemmkasten.

Alles nicht so das Ware.

Ich hätte gerne einen IP67 Messwandler, der 4-20mA rausgibt.
Das Signal könnte ich dann über Feldmodule einsammeln und Richtung I4.0 bringen.

Nochbesser wären Stromwandler mit IO-Link, aber da habe ich gar nichts dazu gefunden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 April 2021)

Ok, verstehe. Mir ist kein Messwandler nach deinen Anforderungen ( also Auswertung integriert + Schutzklasse 67 ) bekannt.
Vielleicht hat noch jemand anderer eine Idee


----------



## PN/DP (6 April 2021)

C7633 schrieb:


> Die Auswerteeinheit gibt aber 0-1A raus.


Achtung, Strommesswandler geben üblicherweise 0-xA *AC* aus. 4-20mA sind mA *DC*

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 April 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Achtung, Strommesswandler geben üblicherweise 0-xA *AC* aus. 4-20mA sind mA *DC*
> 
> Harald



Ja, ich denke mal das ist ihm bekannt. Er sucht einen Messwandler mit integrierter Auswertung, welche dann 0..20mA oder 0..10V ausgibt.
Direkt von dem Strommesswandler aus.
Im Prinzip kenne ich so ein System, nur halt nicht IP67 
https://de.rs-online.com/web/p/stro...VrEiRBR0b_gbNEAQYBiABEgK8wPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Captain Future (6 April 2021)

SUTO - Rogowski Stromwandler / Stromabnehmer zur LEistungsmessung von Kompressoren<br> (suto-itec.com)

Die hier machen 4-20mA und sind IP67


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 April 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> SUTO - Rogowski Stromwandler / Stromabnehmer zur LEistungsmessung von Kompressoren<br> (suto-itec.com)
> 
> Die hier machen 4-20mA und sind IP67



Schon mal ein Anfang 

Leider geht der Messbereich erst bei 10/30A los.
Welcher Teil den Sensors wohl gemeint ist "elektronische Bauteile: IP20":


----------



## Captain Future (6 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Schon mal ein Anfang
> 
> Leider geht der Messbereich erst bei 10/30A los.
> Welcher Teil den Sensors wohl gemeint ist "elektronische Bauteile: IP20":
> Anhang anzeigen 53745



Gute Frage..... keine Ahnung dein Bildchen ist aus der Betriebsanleitung im Datenblatt steht nur IP67... müsste man mal anrufen


----------



## C7633 (6 April 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Gute Frage..... keine Ahnung dein Bildchen ist aus der Betriebsanleitung im Datenblatt steht nur IP67... müsste man mal anrufen



Das ist doch mal ein guter Anfang
Danke Dir.


----------



## Captain Future (7 April 2021)

Was ist denn mit dem hier...

CH98102D (lem.com)

Mal hier fragen


----------



## C7633 (7 April 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem hier...
> 
> CH98102D (lem.com)
> 
> Mal hier fragen



Auch nicht schlecht, anderes Messprinzip
Wenn ich das Geld für den Testaufbau bekomme, werde ich berichten.


----------



## C7633 (9 April 2021)

Wenn ich das Thema nochmal aufgreifen darf:

Kennt jemand den Grund, warum Stromwandler meist 0-1 bzw. 0-5A ausgeben?
Hängt das mit der Störsicherheitzusammen?

Vielen Dank und ein schönes WE.


----------



## Oberchefe (9 April 2021)

> Kennt jemand den Grund, warum Stromwandler meist 0-1 bzw. 0-5A ausgeben?
> Hängt das mit der Störsicherheitzusammen?


Ich denke dass kommt daher, dass man früher, als noch weniger Elektronik üblich war, der Strom mit einem Dreheiseninstrument angezeigt werden sollte, und die können deutlich weniger Strom als oft gemessen werden soll.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stromwandler
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreheisenmesswerk


----------



## Heinileini (9 April 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Ich denke dass kommt daher, dass man früher, als noch weniger Elektronik üblich war, der Strom mit einem Dreheiseninstrument angezeigt werden sollte, und die können deutlich weniger Strom als oft gemessen werden soll.


Wenn "grosse" Ströme gemessen werden sollen und die Entfernung "gross" ist zwischen der Stelle, an der der Strom gemessen und der Stelle, an der der Messwert angezeigt werden sollen, dann sind auch entsprechend dicke (= unhandlich, sperrig und - Achtung Rotstift - teuer) und lange (SpannungsVerlust durch Widerstand) KabelVerbindungen erforderlich, also misst man stattdessen einen "kleinen" Strom, der zum "grossen" proportional ist.

Dass ein Bisschen Elektronik eines Tages fast nix kosten würde, davon konnte man damals nur träumen, aber das hat sich keiner getraut. 
Und einen eigenen Schaltschrank für eine DigitalAnzeige (NixieRöhren) mit n 4-BitZählern und Umcodierung etc. in RöhrenTechnik hätte auch niemand warten und bezahlen wollen - allerdings, im Winter hätte man auf eine Heizung verzichten können. 

Eine Beschränkung auf wenige Typen von StromWandlern, was die sekundärseitige Ausführung betrifft, hat den Vorteil, dass man sich mit relativ wenigen Typen von AnzeigeInstrumenten begnügen kann.


----------



## sunny22 (9 April 2021)

> Kennt jemand den Grund, warum Stromwandler meist 0-1 bzw. 0-5A ausgeben?


Ich würde sagen weil es dann einfach "nur" Spulen sind ohne eine Auswertschaltung drin. Die ist dann für gewöhnlich im Auswertgerät und da kann man dann je nach Einsatzort andere Stromwandler anschließen.


----------

